

App.net is mostly over - jonny_eh
http://www.marco.org/2014/05/06/adn-is-mostly-over

======
jmathai
Sort of stating the obvious. Communities need a lot of momentum (heck,
acceleration) to thrive. And even those communities are _very_ fragile.
Introducing even the slightest change (like saying no one is going to continue
babying it) can completely disrupt it.

I think open sourcing the code is a good step; even if no one uses it.

